# eclipse & plugins install procedure?



## topclimber (Mar 21, 2010)

I couldn't google any doc related to how to correctly install eclipse and its plugins in freebsd. Just wondering if any java guy can share his thoughts here.

1. It seems eclipse plugins must be ported to freebsd ports, then you can install from the ports. Can I use below method? 
  a. manually install plugins - unzip the jars and extract them to pluging and features folder?
  b. use the updated url. I tried this. for some plugins, it worked, for the others, it doesn't work and can not even find update from the url. Not sure why.

2. I really would like to know if there is way to use all latest plugins if they are not ported to freebsd tree, if there is and how to do it.

I am still trying various ways and will try linux eclipse or eclipse-devel(not sure the difference).

Thanks


----------



## freethread (Mar 23, 2010)

I installed the eclipse base environment from */usr/ports/java/eclipse* at the time FreeBSD 7.1 then upgraded to 8.0 p2, the eclipse port was upgraded as needed taking care of the make message (read *pkg-message* in the port directory).

I installed extra plugins inside eclipse not using ports (CDT, PDT and EPIC) and works fine. CDT dont find a build toolchain for FreeBSD I used the Linux toolchain and gmake instead of make (in CDT toolchain options _New CDT project wizard_ uncheck _Show project types and toolchains only if they are supported on the platform_ to be able to create automaintained make projects).

Probably the port plugins are more integrated. I guess the differences installing plugins from ports and from internal installer is the ability to share plugins, i.e. the installed plugins (inside eclipse) are available only for the user installed them, each user need to install its own, while from ports should be available to all users.


----------



## topclimber (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks. I now only use linux version of java for eclipse to make plugin installation easy.


----------

